# sedated earcleaning



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We never had to have Kia or Lila sedated to do this. But I hope it goes well tomorrow. Let us know.
Joe


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

the vet said the yucky clump is so close to his ear drum that he didn't want to risk injury


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I found this article on this issue:

_If inflammation from an infection makes cleaning the ears too painful, your Vet will probably recommend a *"full ear flush"* to remove built-up wax, pus and debris from deep inside the ear canal. This procedure is done while the dog is either *sedated or under general anesthesia*.

Whatever medication and method of treatment is prescribed, follow directions carefully and complete the entire course of treatment, followed by responsible preventive care.

Recurring infections can lead to formation of scar tissue in the cartilage and lining of the ear canal. This narrows the ear canal and makes cleaning and treating the ear with medication impossible without surgical correction. When dogs continually get ear infections despite diligent routine care and treatment with veterinary prescribed medication, surgery might eventually be needed to open the ear canal._

I think you don't have to worry of anything, just make sure after cleaning to keep it in good condition.
Joe


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Joe


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

It's not a difficult procedure with the dog sedated and the risk factor is small. We will keep you and Bear in our prayer's and thoughts. Please let us know how it goes and what the vet found.
Shane


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bear is home and doing well. He seems pretty content to just sleep on the couch by me and watch tv. i am sure he'll be up for some playing tomorrow. Thanks for the support!


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

I am very happy for you that all went well.
Good luck to you and Bear, and let's hope there are no more infectons


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I think your vet called it right to knock him out to get the ear good and clean without pain or risk of the dog jerking it;s head and causing damage. Once Honey had ear infection and when they went to just swab out a culture she cried out in pain, andI know how sore an ear can be with infection.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh, I'm sorry I missed this. Sounds like your fella's ear are packed, as long as there packed solid like that the meds can't get down there to clear it up and thats why they come back, or the meds don't work most times. 

I know how you feel, I don't like having to sedate them either but sometimes you don't have a choice. I'm glad he's home and all is over for ya.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Did the vet have anything to say after the procedure? Was it heavily packed with gunk? What can we do to insure that doesn't happen again?

They get nice and cuddly when they've been put out don't they.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

the vet said that there was a big plug of junk way down there. he very very pleased with how it went, got it very clean...all i need to do id finish upwith 10 days of mometamax. cross those fingers!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Happy to hear it's gone good so far....keep us posted.

Rick


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bears ear update.... after 3 more infections, we needed to do another ear flush.. lickly this time Bear was a real trooper, i guess he is usted to all the ear cleaning and drops that he didn't need to be sedated this time.....there was some bad news....there is some scare tissue forming in his canal...the vet has prescribed weekly motomax drops to try to keep infections down.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I understand what you are going through with him, and I appreciate your update. I clean Dottie's ears every day due to a chronic ear condition. An ear flush has not been required, but I won't be surprised if we face the procedure sometime in the future.

I wonder why Bear has this problem? For Dottie, it's an allergy thing, and we've done the SPOT test and determined that she has many allergies. The biggest one for her is leaf mold; she is allergic to nine strains of bacteria that all occur in decaying leaves. Of course, there are food issues as well, but here in Georgia, we have lots of decaying leaves in the woods behind our house. Dottie now wears boots for her walks through those woods, and we're in the third month of hyposensitivity treatment. We haven't seen any results yet. The boots have helped, though.

I wonder if Bear has a similar allergy? The chronic ear condition makes things miserable for these sweet dogs.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bear does have allergies....he takes medication for it and i feed food that is for sensitive dogs....poor guys nose drips all the time!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Good Tidings for Bear*

We just found this thread after being out of state for a week.

Glad to hear that Bear is doing fine. Sounds like he's doing what I like to do--lay around on the couch, watch TV and schnooze!

Good luck--sounds like he's well on his way to recovery!

Scott, David, Atticus and Jordie


----------

